# Worried (tortoise won't come out)



## Yas1992 (May 16, 2016)

I went away on holiday for two weeks and trusted my house mate in caring for Percy (my year old Russian tort). While I was away his enclosure was moved from the coffee table he was on to the floor, but once I'd come back I decided to move him into my room as its a lot warmer then the floor would be and a lot more quieter environment. Since I've got back though I have noticed he won't leave his hut unless I take him out myself, even then he will go back in after a few minutes. I take him out almost every day for a few hours and is very active, but once he's back in his enclosure he goes straight in. I'm getting worried about him as he wasn't like this before I left (he would always wonder out of his bedding for a few hours) and am thinking of taking him to the vets this weekend but wanted to get some advice from you guys first ?


----------



## JoesMum (May 16, 2016)

Tortoises don't handle change well and it may be as simple as that. 

However, some pictures of your tort and the enclosure and lighting will help us spot anything else that may be an issue


----------



## Hector108 (May 16, 2016)

Not to be mean but i wouldnt trust anyone (unless they were expierienced keepers) with my little girl. 

Maybe he changed something more apart from enclosure location, e.g. temps, lighting, diet, routine? 

I dont think your tortoise needs to be taken to a vet at this piont. Wait a couple more days to see if his behaviour changes. Maybe he is still adjusting to the changes your room mate made.


----------



## dmmj (May 16, 2016)

I agree I don't think a vet visit is warranted just yet. I would watch him for a couple more days and see what happens


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 16, 2016)

Did you give your housemate caring instructions for your tortoise? Although we don't know how well your housemate watched over him, he shouldn't have been on the floor. Did you ask why the tortoise was put there? I hope he comes around soon.


----------



## Yas1992 (May 17, 2016)

Yep i gave them care instructions, I had to tell them off as I don't think they soaked him while I was away, he didn't look very clean. And I wasn't happy at all about him being moved as I'm sure this may also be a reason for him being quiet with the floor being colder and vibrations of foot steps probably didn't help either. As soon as I came back from my holiday I moved him up. I hoped I could trust my house mate to watch Percy well as she has always had reptiles as pets. Such a shame as he's never been so quiet until I came back. I've been giving him longer soaks also, he's pooping and weeing so he's eating, just very quiet when in the box. I'll hold off the vet for a few days then too. Thanks for all coming back to me.


----------



## WithLisa (May 17, 2016)

Since he seems to like his outside enclosure better - could you let him stay outside or is it too cold?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 17, 2016)

I took it that "outside" his enclosure meant wandering around on the floor in the house.

Just make sure he's warm enough. You do have a light over his habitat, right?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 17, 2016)

That's tuff to hear. I'm glad your back and so is Percy. Who knows Percy's condition a few days longer with you gone. Will you let us know how he's doing in a few days?


----------



## Yas1992 (May 17, 2016)

I would love for him to be outside all the time but the weather is a bit odd in London at the moment. He's outside right now, I'm going to try and keep him out a bit later today if it stays warmer.


----------



## Yas1992 (May 17, 2016)

I let him out in my garden whenever it's warm, we've had a couple of days of sunshine so he's been able to enjoy it but next few days he will have to be inside as were expected rain. He's got a heat lamp his box is always reading between 27-30.


----------



## Yas1992 (May 17, 2016)

Here's a couple of pictures on where he is in the evening and when I'm at work (7am - 12.30) and a couple of pictures of little Percy I took earlier today


----------

